

Extract and structure unformatted data without prior system training - mazsa
http://convextra.com

======
brotchie
Really nice idea, I usually have to resort to some Javascript hackery to do
this kind of thing (or BeautifulSoup). One click is awesome.

A simple spoken script over the tutorial video by a voice actor would add
_significant_ credibility. There are a bunch of sites where voice over
professionals will do a really good <60second clip for $100-200. Well worth
it!

------
patrickk
Nice!

For those who want a wide ranging overview of web scraping in Python:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52wxGESwQSA>

------
kalmar
This reminds me of Needlebase from ITA before they got swallowed by Google.
Needlbase had a bit less magic and a bit more data modelling, judging by that
little demo.

Video tour: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58Gzlq4zSDk>

------
binarymax
This is really great - had I known about it a week ago I would have used it
for a small project. (I ended up scripting it out with httrack). Definitely
bookmarked for future use!

------
sgarbi
I see it useful for monitoring competitors. It would be great to have a kind
of charting feature to visualize data à la webnumbr

------
amalag
Very nice idea. Can you give more detail about what kind of machine learning
you employed?

